# Young family moving to Alicante area



## Gavin Hill (Aug 8, 2010)

Myself & my young family are looking to move to Alicante area. Children ages 13,5 & 4. My trade is plastering, wanted opinions on work opportunity & good education & state schooling could anyone please give us some advice as time is running out! Looking to move in the new year.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Come over for a holiday first of all and ask around about what work is available (there is mass unemployment and the construction industry has crashed in Spain, but take a look, you maybe lucky???) and about schools! It will be very difficult for your 13 yo as state schools teach in Spanish and at 13, its not going to be easy to pick up the language quickly enough to get a good education. You could look at international schools but they cost money. The younger ones should pick the language up fairly quickly tho. 

Apart from that, as I say, come over and have a look and see what you think. 

Welcome to the forum

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Come over for a holiday first of all and ask around about what work is available (there is mass unemployment and the construction industry has crashed in Spain, but take a look, you maybe lucky???) and about schools! It will be very difficult for your 13 yo as state schools teach in Spanish and at 13, its not going to be easy to pick up the language quickly enough to get a good education. You could look at international schools but they cost money. The younger ones should pick the language up fairly quickly tho.
> 
> Apart from that, as I say, come over and have a look and see what you think.
> 
> ...


what she said!!

school - the oldest one really would have to go into International school - I have known some kids go into Spanish school at that age & be OK, but they are few & far between - even some who start in the system much younger often find it hard if not impossible (especially if their parents never learn spanish)

I know a family returning to the UK in a few weeks who have a 16 year old who has been in the Spanish system since the age of 9

he hasn't passed 'graduado' - the Spanish equivalent of GCSEs - so is returning with no qualifications at all!

work - certainly not enough in my area for the building trades, 1hr north of Alicante

the father of the family I mentioned is in the trade himself, but has been working in the UK for the past year or so!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

What they said ........


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> What they said ........


:rofl:


----------



## Expat_Family (Oct 1, 2009)

Gavin Hill said:


> Myself & my young family are looking to move to Alicante area. Children ages 13,5 & 4. My trade is plastering, wanted opinions on work opportunity & good education & state schooling could anyone please give us some advice as time is running out! Looking to move in the new year.


Welcome.
I just wanted to add that most of the local schools in the Alicante area are teaching "Valenciano" as the primary language, and "Castellano" (Spanish) as secondary language.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Expat_Family said:


> Welcome.
> I just wanted to add that most of the local schools in the Alicante area are teaching "Valenciano" as the primary language, and "Castellano" (Spanish) as secondary language.


not quite true - though not so very far off

I'm in the Alicante area

in the schools in my town we have a 'linea Castellana' where 60% of teaching is in Castellano & 40% in Valenciano

in the 'linea Valenciana' it's the other way round

in practice at primary level it means that things like PE & music are taught in Valenciano for everyone, everything else in Castellano except what we call 'c-medi' - (a sort of mixture of geography & history & science) which is taught in Castellano in the Castellano line & Valenciano in the Valenciano line

yes, some schools in some areas push valenciano more heavily that in others - but core subjects of maths, language are taught in Castellano everywhere

in secondary school it is different

my dd chose (with our backing) to move INTO the valenciano line when she started secondary school - & yes - all her subjects except Castellano & German are taught in Valenciano


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Are so many people in the UK unaware of the economic/job situation in Spain???
Do they not know that construction is finished, over, bust, finito????
Spain needs brickies, plasterers, tilers, glaziers, dogwalkers, beauticians etc. etc. like Benidorm needs another Brit bar.....
As Shiny Andy and others have pointed out....many many times.
A sticky telling it like it is could be useful...

Perhaps we should point people to Germany....the economy grew 2.2% in the last quarter.
Aufwidersehen Pet nochmal, vielleicht, Sebastien?


----------



## Maundler (Jul 30, 2010)

oh!! sprichst du deutsch Mary?? oder?? hehe, lived in Germany for a year and a half... but yeah, I would agree... for opportunities, head over to Germany, although you have a problem with weather as well as winter is freezing and german is not that easy.. Well spanish isn't either, but I think it is easier than german, and then you got to get used to their way of life... It is easier to get used to Spain because spanish people are a bit more friendly and relaxing, they aren't that much organized when in Germany they are a bit colder (JUST A BIT) I lived there and was amazed how non-cold germans were as I expected or as everybody else told me... Either way, they are really organized, everything is great, I loved how everything worked like a perfect oiled machine, from public transport to burocratic papers I had to do, but not so many would get use to that kind of life, then you have language, weather... 

I had 4 options when I decided it was time to move from Spain, first and foremost was the UK, then Australia, Germany and Canada... I won't be pursuing Germany and Canada just yet, since my wife is relentless to move to Germany because all of the things I pointed out and Canada is just too far away and weather in winter is dam n freezing!! So, I am looking to move to the UK before this year is over, and if things work out good, stay there, if not, then jump to Australia...

But as things are running as we speak, UK is going to definitely be the way to go! 

But yeah, in general for the other topic, I would have to agree, jobs in Spain are REALLY difficult to obtain, construction is done for, at least for the next years... As for schools, first, you have to know where you are going to live.. Depending on where you live you will be assigned schools, you can not pick them (this is when we are talking about state schools), and private schools are worth a lot of money.. so for your 13 year old its going to be tough, cause even if Alicante is probably the most English-speaking part of Spain, schools are still in Spanish and Valencian... and she is going to have a problem to adapt..


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Are so many people in the UK unaware of the economic/job situation in Spain???
> Do they not know that construction is finished, over, bust, finito????
> Spain needs brickies, plasterers, tilers, glaziers, dogwalkers, beauticians etc. etc. like Benidorm needs another Brit bar.....
> As Shiny Andy and others have pointed out....many many times.
> ...


Although that is a very sensible suggestion (considering Germany), I suspect most people are coming here for the climate so cant see many people going for that one. I think a sticky is a very good idea...though whether people will listen or not I dont know...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Maundler said:


> oh!! sprichst du deutsch Mary?? oder?? hehe, lived in Germany for a year and a half... but yeah, I would agree... for opportunities, head over to Germany, although you have a problem with weather as well as winter is freezing and german is not that easy.. Well spanish isn't either, but I think it is easier than german, and then you got to get used to their way of life... It is easier to get used to Spain because spanish people are a bit more friendly and relaxing, they aren't that much organized when in Germany they are a bit colder (JUST A BIT) I lived there and was amazed how non-cold germans were as I expected or as everybody else told me... Either way, they are really organized, everything is great, I loved how everything worked like a perfect oiled machine, from public transport to burocratic papers I had to do, but not so many would get use to that kind of life, then you have language, weather...
> 
> I had 4 options when I decided it was time to move from Spain, first and foremost was the UK, then Australia, Germany and Canada... I won't be pursuing Germany and Canada just yet, since my wife is relentless to move to Germany because all of the things I pointed out and Canada is just too far away and weather in winter is dam n freezing!! So, I am looking to move to the UK before this year is over, and if things work out good, stay there, if not, then jump to Australia...
> 
> ...


Ja, mein lieber Freund, ich kann deutsch. Vor vielen Jahren war ich auch in Deutschland, in Ludwigsburg bei Stuttgart und auch in Heidelberg.
We had a place in Canada too but decided not to settle there long-term as it was too hot in summer (+40C) and too cold in winter (-40C). Plus it was boring...(apologies to Canadians). I could quite happily live in some parts of Germany, especially Berlin ...eine ganz tolle Stadt!
Hope you're right about the UK but the omens are not good. I fear a double-dip recession. Germany and France, both showing economic growth, did not cut to the extent the UK Government now plans to do.


----------



## Maundler (Jul 30, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Ja, mein lieber Freund, ich kann deutsch. Vor vielen Jahren war ich auch in Deutschland, in Ludwigsburg bei Stuttgart und auch in Heidelberg.
> We had a place in Canada too but decided not to settle there long-term as it was too hot in summer (+40C) and too cold in winter (-40C). Plus it was boring...(apologies to Canadians). I could quite happily live in some parts of Germany, especially Berlin ...eine ganz tolle Stadt!
> Hope you're right about the UK but the omens are not good. I fear a double-dip recession. Germany and France, both showing economic growth, did not cut to the extent the UK Government now plans to do.


WOW!! Ich habe nur ein und ein halb jahre in Heilderberg gewohnt!! also, mein deutsch ist ein bischen schlecht. Ich muss mein deutsch üben!! 

Well I hope so, either way, it could be just a bridge for going to Australia!! but I think that even with all signs pointing towards a double-dip recession, things are going to start to pick up soon, probably not for the un-skilled ones, since a lot of "hand-work" is being exported to China, Indonesia and (you know it) Mexico!!  So, if things keep on going this way, probably the "middle-class" will take a hit, poor people will get poorer and rich ones well you know that part!! hehehe,... anyway, I am confident on my possibilities, and I think that England is going to fall just a bit, not as much as everyone expect it to, but will rebounce!! at least that is what I have been looking at from the economic-work-wise.... I hope you are wrong!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Maundler said:


> WOW!! Ich habe nur ein und ein halb jahre in Heilderberg gewohnt!! also, mein deutsch ist ein bischen schlecht. Ich muss mein deutsch üben!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Are so many people in the UK unaware of the economic/job situation in Spain???
> Do they not know that construction is finished, over, bust, finito????
> Spain needs brickies, plasterers, tilers, glaziers, dogwalkers, beauticians etc. etc. like Benidorm needs another Brit bar.....
> As Shiny Andy and others have pointed out....many many times.
> ...


Sorry I took so long to reply to this thread. I´m amazed of the good german you guys speak  I am a bit out of practise now. The only time I get to speak german is when I am on the phone to my parents, roughly 3 times a month.

Ah yeah and there was this incident, where I tried to buy something in our local farmacia and the assistant ignored my spanish and insisted on speaking german to me 

The whole economy and job situation is clearly in a better shape in Germany, no question about that. But we should not forget one thing: the language! In Spain you might stand a chance to find a job (in what form ever), if you don´t speak spanish - thanks to a big tourist and expat industry there are ways. This is different in Germany. You are expected to be fluent(ish) in german to find a job, how ever low paid it is. In Spain you generally get along without spanish, this is not the case in Germany. Yes most germans are able to speak english, but it´s not readily available. And until you have rare and sought-after qualifications, I don´t see a big chance of finding a job in an average German town until you speak the language.
Next downside of Germany is the climate (everyone wants sun and summer 24/7), which in reality is very similar to the UK. The sun seems to be the prime argument of people trying to emigrate. 

Even with Germany being my country of birth I have no plans to return anywhere in the near future. It´s overall depressing and the amount of bureaucracy in everyday life is nearly suffocating, if you compare it to the UK or Spain. Nothing is easy and eveything feels forced.


----------



## yosoyaj (Jul 27, 2010)

*My experience in Spain, 2 years on...*



Gavin Hill said:


> Myself & my young family are looking to move to Alicante area. Children ages 13,5 & 4. My trade is plastering...


In September 2008, I moved myself and my two children, then 12 and 8 over to a place called Los Dolses, which is approximately 1 hour south of Alicante town, 45 mins south of Alicante airport. Torrevieja would be the biggest town in our vicinity.
*SCHOOL*:typing:
I had originally spent months researching the south of Spain, Nerja, Torrox, Malaga etc., but due to change in circumstances, switched to this area in the last months before I left. In truth, I hadn't time to research this area as much, but was delighted to find that our house was actually across the road from the school where I thought my kids would be attending. Many people were dismayed that I was prepared to just plonk them into Spanish schools without any real prior knowledge of the language. However, in reland, they both attended a Gael Scoil (all Irish school) so were already fluent in two languages and somewhat familiar with being thrown into the deep end, in terms of languages. Research shows that the third language is easier to learn and so had no fears on that score. My son had just made his Holy Communion in Ireland and my daughter had one year left of Primary school. However, on FINALLY getting into the school in the first place (November), I was horrified to learn, that my son would be forced to skip ahead a year and went into 4th class, bypassing thrid and my daughter, who had 1 year of Primary left, was bumped up into Secondary education, even though neither spoke a word of Spanish. The Spanish education system (here at least) systematically operates based on the year of the child's birth. As they both did their first year learning only Spanish. My son was 'fluent' within six months as was my daughter, although I feel two different standards of Spanish - and learning. What I mean by that is, my son was present for all classes, Geography, Music, Maths etc, whereas my daughter was simply taught Spanish all day, with the exception of technical drawing classes. As a result, I believe my daughter's fluency to be more grammatically correct, whereas my son's more collequial and not always grammatically correct. Their second year in school, which they have both now completed, they were kept back to repeat that year - only this time studying all the normal subjects (as are all second yr students who arrived without Spanish, I am told) and will in September be moving into their next year. In Ireland, my daughter was top of her class, even teacher's pet (which she hated) and always got on with her work and did her homework, graded high in both the schools exams and the Ireland's National grading system, with a higher than average IQ and a conscientious student. The same cannot be said for her here though and on the occasion I have had parent teacher meetings, I have not been impressed with the schools handle on discipline or strategies. I can't say whether it is the education itself or the fact that it is through Spanish, or if it could be the fact that she (in my opinion) was prematurely put into Senior schooling but whatever it is, I'm not one bit happy about it and this year, will NOT be allowing my daughter to attend that particular school again. My son's grip on education however, appears to be more or less the same and I'm happy with the school he is in. As a result, I need to move now to another area that promises better education and where we are living now, leaves very few alternatives. On this pointer, I would say most definitely be careful to move to an area where you have more than one choice of school, particularly if you are buying here. In my son's Primary school, Valenciano is taught as a third language, with English being it's second. My daughter's Secondary school allows the teaching of Valenciano to be optional. The further up the coast toward Alicante and beyond that you go, the more empasis is put on Valenciano. It is the ONLY part of the world you would ever need to speak Valenciano and I really can't see the use for it, as the Valenciano schools are also taught Spanish, so they can understand Castellano (Spanish) anyway. 
Another thing to be aware of with schools is the times. My daughter in Secondary school, starts at 8 and finishes at 2pm. My son's however, starts at 9am and finishes at 12.30 for Siesta and then opens again at 3pm and finishes for the day at 4.30pm. Needless to say, these hours are not complimentary to most peoples' work hours, assuming they can even get a job... 
*WORK*:fish2:
I have been to College now 3 times and am HR consulant, a fully qualified Health Coach, Fitness Instructor, Personal Trainer etc., a writer of music for radio and film, plus I speak fluent German, having lived there when I was 21. In my own language, I would have many many work opportunites, were there work to be had. The first year in Spain, I wasn't too concerned about work, I'd had a very tough 10 years prior to the move (in Ireland) and concerned myself only with setting up my business at the end of my first year here, in Health and Fitness, which I did. The problem here is, nobody has any spare money now to invest in themselves and so things like weightloss and private health interest is becoming a thing of the past. I was luck enough to get a job here then working as a Dental Nurse, but was let go some weeks ago, as there just aren't enough patients (!!!) for the dentist himself to work, between his two surgeries. This reitterates my point, that people cannot afford to invest in themselves, at the moment. Scary. As a last resort, I have now gone back to being a DJ which I haven't done in 15 years, but it was offered to me and I took it to put food on the table. I loved it then and I love it now, but it is not likely to be very lucrative once the season is over and winter sets in, in this area at least. 
*TRANSPORT*:flypig:
The transport system here is also diabolical ! There is no infrastructure here to speak of and with no car, there are many places you will never see. There are infrequent buses that run in a straightline up the main N332 and one that circles the boundary of the main area here, beyond that, it's walk or taxi. No trains until you get to Alicante town. Not even a bus from here to the Airport. I bought a car a year and a half ago and have had some probs with it, that have driven me demented purely because trying to find an HONEST and TRUSTWORTHY mechanic to service it is ALMOST impossible. On they whole, they make up problems, can't find actual problems and charge you the earth for as little as they can get away with. The most honest people here, are without a doubt, the Spanish. It is my experience - and that of every other person I know here, that on the whole, the expats here are only waiting to rip you off and half of them do not even have the qualifications they claim to have. As a result of car probs, I have been very very aware of the lack of public transport in this area.
*COSTLY TOURIST INCREASES*
Another point to bear in mind, is that the closer you live to the coast here, the more expensive things are. Our local shop even increases the prices of it's water in the tourist season and even Mercadona seem to do the same with things like chicken fillets etc. There are even things that Lidl don't stock in the summer months to make room for the tourists requirements. Toll bridges actually doubles in price in the summer months which is something to be aware of if you are depending on your local motorways for connecting journeys...
*RELOCATING WITHIN SPAIN*lane:
Financially, I haven't yet fallen apart, as I have an income from my house in Ireland, which I have rented out on a long term basis. It pays my small mortgage in Ireland and my rent here. However, now there is no work to put food on the table as it were, and as a result, I am presently reviewing my original research on the Costa del Sol and plan to move that direction inside the next 3 weeks. The 'situations vacant' columns in the southern papers are far more promising than those here (2 per week - always the same job - telesales and telesales - with the occasional Chef Wanted ad) and so I have considered it a better option than moving back to Ireland, where I KNOW how hard it is to live. I am NOT considering moving up the country, as this would mean dealing with primarily Valenciano which I have absolutely no interest in confusing matters with. Also, the transport system in the south is brilliant with many, many local and sub-urban bus routes and trains, allowing for bad days with car problems or days when you just don't fancy taking the car. 

My thoughts to you and indeed others intending to move here are the following MUST be carefully considered whilst choosing an area and indeed before you move: 


Extreme lack of work
The likelihood of work in the winter
Rate of pay as low as e5 per hour - and be lucky to get it!
Education system, and it's hours
Transport system
Languages per region
The predominant nationalities of the areas you are considering - and the general 'age' of it's inhabitants
I know this was long winded, I'm a writer so I find it difficult to keep it short lol, but I hope my testimony serves to save you some from making some of the mistakes I have in choosing this area.

AJ:angel:


----------



## samscokai (Aug 13, 2010)

*moving to alicante area*



Gavin Hill said:


> Myself & my young family are looking to move to Alicante area. Children ages 13,5 & 4. My trade is plastering, wanted opinions on work opportunity & good education & state schooling could anyone please give us some advice as time is running out! Looking to move in the new year.


hey gavin,
doesnt look very promising does it, life in the sunshine and a new start when you start posting on here, lol, seems like all doom and gloom. 

I have been looking into heading to spain myself with my 3 boys of 4, 6 and 13 and was also concerned about things especially the language problem and kids education.....

its better to know in advance i suppose with out a doubt really, so now rethinking if a move to anywhere hotter and with a better way of life is possible..

anyway im waffling

my simple point was, have you considered getting lessons for your kids now and bombarding them with the spanish language for six months before you go...even if you get a private tutor in u k, could work out cheaper in the long run if they have some basic spanish.

oh and if you find an alternative place with sun, sea with the a and e lol gis a shout


----------



## samscokai (Aug 13, 2010)

samscokai said:


> hey gavin,
> doesnt look very promising does it, life in the sunshine and a new start when you start posting on here, lol, seems like all doom and gloom.
> 
> I have been looking into heading to spain myself with my 3 boys of 4, 6 and 13 and was also concerned about things especially the language problem and kids education.....
> ...


that should have been sun sea without the a and e. doh!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

samscokai said:


> hey gavin,
> doesnt look very promising does it, life in the sunshine and a new start when you start posting on here, lol, seems like all doom and gloom.
> 
> I have been looking into heading to spain myself with my 3 boys of 4, 6 and 13 and was also concerned about things especially the language problem and kids education.....
> ...


It's far from gloom and doom for those of us who aren't looking for work and have no money problems. Simple as that. Not so good if you come looking for work and without back-up capital and an exit strategy.
As for making a 'new start'...it depends on why you need/want to do that. If you have problems in the UK they will more often than not come with you wherever you go.
There are millions of unemployed Spanish people here and imo they come first in the job queue. It should be the same for British people in the UK.
Somewhere else with sun and sea...try Bulgaria, Romania, Hungary...all EU states.
People say sunshine is free....alas it isn't. Few things are....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

yosoyaj said:


> In September 2008, I moved myself and my two children, then 12 and 8 over to a place called Los Dolses, which is approximately 1 hour south of Alicante town, 45 mins south of Alicante airport. Torrevieja would be the biggest town in our vicinity.
> *SCHOOL*:typing:
> I had originally spent months researching the south of Spain, Nerja, Torrox, Malaga etc., but due to change in circumstances, switched to this area in the last months before I left. In truth, I hadn't time to research this area as much, but was delighted to find that our house was actually across the road from the school where I thought my kids would be attending. Many people were dismayed that I was prepared to just plonk them into Spanish schools without any real prior knowledge of the language. However, in reland, they both attended a Gael Scoil (all Irish school) so were already fluent in two languages and somewhat familiar with being thrown into the deep end, in terms of languages. Research shows that the third language is easier to learn and so had no fears on that score. My son had just made his Holy Communion in Ireland and my daughter had one year left of Primary school. However, on FINALLY getting into the school in the first place (November), I was horrified to learn, that my son would be forced to skip ahead a year and went into 4th class, bypassing thrid and my daughter, who had 1 year of Primary left, was bumped up into Secondary education, even though neither spoke a word of Spanish. The Spanish education system (here at least) systematically operates based on the year of the child's birth. As they both did their first year learning only Spanish. My son was 'fluent' within six months as was my daughter, although I feel two different standards of Spanish - and learning. What I mean by that is, my son was present for all classes, Geography, Music, Maths etc, whereas my daughter was simply taught Spanish all day, with the exception of technical drawing classes. As a result, I believe my daughter's fluency to be more grammatically correct, whereas my son's more collequial and not always grammatically correct. Their second year in school, which they have both now completed, they were kept back to repeat that year - only this time studying all the normal subjects (as are all second yr students who arrived without Spanish, I am told) and will in September be moving into their next year. In Ireland, my daughter was top of her class, even teacher's pet (which she hated) and always got on with her work and did her homework, graded high in both the schools exams and the Ireland's National grading system, with a higher than average IQ and a conscientious student. The same cannot be said for her here though and on the occasion I have had parent teacher meetings, I have not been impressed with the schools handle on discipline or strategies. I can't say whether it is the education itself or the fact that it is through Spanish, or if it could be the fact that she (in my opinion) was prematurely put into Senior schooling but whatever it is, I'm not one bit happy about it and this year, will NOT be allowing my daughter to attend that particular school again. My son's grip on education however, appears to be more or less the same and I'm happy with the school he is in. As a result, I need to move now to another area that promises better education and where we are living now, leaves very few alternatives. On this pointer, I would say most definitely be careful to move to an area where you have more than one choice of school, particularly if you are buying here. In my son's Primary school, Valenciano is taught as a third language, with English being it's second. My daughter's Secondary school allows the teaching of Valenciano to be optional. The further up the coast toward Alicante and beyond that you go, the more empasis is put on Valenciano. It is the ONLY part of the world you would ever need to speak Valenciano and I really can't see the use for it, as the Valenciano schools are also taught Spanish, so they can understand Castellano (Spanish) anyway.
> Another thing to be aware of with schools is the times. My daughter in Secondary school, starts at 8 and finishes at 2pm. My son's however, starts at 9am and finishes at 12.30 for Siesta and then opens again at 3pm and finishes for the day at 4.30pm. Needless to say, these hours are not complimentary to most peoples' work hours, assuming they can even get a job...
> ...


An interesting post - in no way 'long winded'.
The Costa Del Sol may not be much better for long-term employment possibilities. 
Work here tends to be low-paid and seasonal.
It's important for people like you to share your experiences. Many would-be immigrants seem to know very little -if anything -about what it's really like if you're looking for a job here, especially as a non-professional.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Seb* said:


> Sorry I took so long to reply to this thread. I´m amazed of the good german you guys speak  I am a bit out of practise now. The only time I get to speak german is when I am on the phone to my parents, roughly 3 times a month.
> .


I used to do a pretty mean Marlene Dietrich impersonation.....top hat, 'smoking', fishnet tights, blonde wig...and a husky rendering of 'Lili Marlene'.....
Stone cold sober too.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

I will make it short: I did live in Alicante (in the town) for 10 month. I would not recommend to anybody to go live there. It is mostly an ugly city and apart of a nice - and dangerous - beach, it has in comparison to other Spanish Cities not much to offer. I am writing here only about Alicante city. In Alicante province there are a few very nice places, I live now in one of those.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

To yosoyaj 
Yes, this is exactly as it is. If you need to work it is probably better to go somewhere else. And also all the other things you mention in your writing do correspond to my own opinions about the things over here. But apart of this, if you can avoid all this problems, it is a great country to live!


----------

